# Wood allergies?



## DirtFarmer (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello everyone,

So I had about five years of immunotherapy on the usual stuff, including most of the trees in the midAtlantic region. Recently, I turned some cocobolo pen blanks and got pummeled with an allergic reaction -- some blotches where the wood rested on my hands, and generally breathing issues and sneeziness.

Has anyone else had issues with allergic reactions to different woods? Is there a strain or type (say, Tropical) trees that I should be aware of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2020)

My Dad worked with a lot of cocobolo when we lived in the Canal Zone. I don't know if he learned it the hard way or if someone told him about it, but he always told me to real careful working with cocobolo, it made him itch like crazy and made some people have breathing difficulty.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes, you can have reactions to wood. Some woods are more prone to cause reactions than others.

I've become allergic to Cocobolo. And, in recent times, Pine and I aren't getting along too well.

I've found this to be a good resource on the matter: https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtFarmer (Nov 7, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Yes, you can have reactions to wood. Some woods are more prone to cause reactions than others.
> 
> I've become allergic to Cocobolo. And, in recent times, Pine and I aren't getting along too well.
> 
> I've found this to be a good resource on the matter: https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/




Oh wow, that site is awesome, thanks. Unsurprisingly, cocobolo got all 4 stars!


----------



## RogerC (Nov 7, 2020)

I worked with Cocobolo a bunch years ago and no problems but the last time (about 6 months ago) it was another story! No breathing issues luckily but rash and itch on my arms from the dust and my face from rubbing it, I would also like to caution to touch as little as possible when peeing or the itch will drive you insane!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dust control, air filtration and respirators are all important, but another tool that is available is barrier creams. Rub them over hands, arms, etc., and they will prevent contact dermatitis. Some will wash off with water, and others are water resistant. I've not used them before, but for those that just have to use that special piece of wood, might be something to consider.

PR-88 (water soluble), and PR-99 (water resistant) are the two I've heard about the most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Dust control, air filtration and respirators are all important, but another tool that is available is barrier creams. Rub them over hands, arms, etc., and they will prevent contact dermatitis. Some will wash off with water, and others are water resistant. I've not used them before, but for those that just have to use that special piece of wood, might be something to consider.
> 
> PR-88 (water soluble), and PR-99 (water resistant) are the two I've heard about the most.



Use the PR-99, wet wood just eats the PR-88. The PR-99 is a big help with poison sumac and ivy as well. Even used under long sleeves as a safety. My brother has issues using Black Walnut, dust is usually real nasty to him at times. I've had issues with Women's Tonge, _Albizia lebbeck_.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I've had issues with Women's Tonge, _Albizia lebbeck_.


No! Barry No! Just let it ride!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2020)

I've been warned that anyone who starts reacting to cocobolo (and many woodworkers do), chances are very high that will also mean a reaction to the other Dalbergia rosewoods - which include Honduras Rosewood, Kingwood, and African Blackwood. That's going to be a very sad day for me, I love these woods.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 8, 2020)

DirtFarmer said:


> Oh wow, that site is awesome, thanks. Unsurprisingly, cocobolo got all 4 stars!



I found it interesting that some wood, such as camphor, Doug fir, albizia... cause giddiness. I could use some giddy at times. Plus, nearly every wood listed is an irritant. It's good to know that from now on when I become irritated while working on a project it's the wood's fault.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> I've been warned that anyone who starts reacting to cocobolo (and many woodworkers do), chances are very high that will also mean a reaction to the other Dalbergia rosewoods - which include Honduras Rosewood, Kingwood, and African Blackwood. That's going to be a very sad day for me, I love these woods.



That's definitely me. I've stopped working with anything in the dalbergia genus. On the occasion that I make a rare exception, I take extra precautions - wear gloves and long sleeves, leaving no skin exposed. Wear a face shield and respirator. Clean it all up right away and then shower immediately after, clothing directly into the washing machine. It's a lot, so I've only done it a few times. It's hard to give up working with such nice woods.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2020)

Thus far, Bocote is the only wood I've worked with that has caused skin irritation similar to Poison Oak/Ivy. Turned a couple of handles at different times, and had same reaction. I would hate to think I would have similar reaction, or worse, with other species. Time will tell! Chuck


----------



## David Hill (Nov 23, 2020)

I've not worked with exotics--plenty of species in this state to work with. 

I've discovered that Juniper (_aka Cedar_ to most Texans) and ERC dust and shavings elicit a robust skin reaction on me. Kind of puzzling since I grew up in Central Texas where Juniper is rampant. It's ok, the Cedar smell is good for a little while--until I start sneezing, then it has to GO!
Black Walnut is handled with care, it does cause respiratory issues if I'm not careful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2020)

Concur on the walnut, it is my worst to date, but I have had the sneezes big time for the past 10 days or, ever since I got back in the shop. But, I do NOT have good dust collection/filtration.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 25, 2020)

Something not mentioned is Ziricote. 

I got into a big kick of buying it for about two years until it got me... in that time, I purchased thousands of dollars worth and never would have thought it was gonna get me when you mostly hear of the dalbergias. 

Thankfully, the rosewoods haven't yet, but I assume that's just a matter of time. I am alot safer these days than back then.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Something not mentioned is Ziricote.
> 
> I got into a big kick of buying it for about two years until it got me... in that time, I purchased thousands of dollars worth and never would have thought it was gonna get me when you mostly hear of the dalbergias.
> 
> Thankfully, the rosewoods haven't yet, but I assume that's just a matter of time. I am alot safer these days than back then.


Sorry to hear about your allergy to ziricote, Cody. YOu need to get all that ziricote out of your shop, garage, wood rack and anywhere else close by. Send it here, I'll take care of it for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 27, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry to hear about your allergy to ziricote, Cody. YOu need to get all that ziricote out of your shop, garage, wood rack and anywhere else close by. Send it here, I'll take care of it for you.


It's mostly gone and all those guys are the same way as I am.... 

But you can gladly have any left over I find. Lol!


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> It's mostly gone and all those guys are the same way as I am....
> 
> But you can gladly have any left over I find. Lol!


I know you're holding out on me... a couple of bookmarked flats for guitar back and sides will do nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## carbonleg (Jun 9, 2021)

This is the results of possibly buckeye burl. Has taken awhile to clear up. Now wearing vinyl gloves and work gloves and powered respirator when turning or sanding.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2021)

Really, buckeye? Thats a new one to me; but not obviously you.


----------



## Deputydawg (Jun 9, 2021)

David Hill said:


> I've not worked with exotics--plenty of species in this state to work with.
> 
> I've discovered that Juniper (_aka Cedar_ to most Texans) and ERC dust and shavings elicit a robust skin reaction on me. Kind of puzzling since I grew up in Central Texas where Juniper is rampant. It's ok, the Cedar smell is good for a little while--until I start sneezing, then it has to GO!
> Black Walnut is handled with care, it does cause respiratory issues if I'm not careful.


That Cedar makes me cough and sneeze but thankfully nothing else.


----------



## carbonleg (Jun 9, 2021)

The piece before this was walnut and oak, which I have not had issues with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Jun 10, 2021)

I worked with Cocobolo for years & no problems until last time and broke out with a rash.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 10, 2021)

carbonleg said:


> This is the results of possibly buckeye burl. Has taken awhile to clear up. Now wearing vinyl gloves and work gloves and powered respirator when turning or sanding.
> 
> View attachment 210615


possibly from the fungus in wet wood turning of buckeye?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2021)

Deputydawg said:


> That Cedar makes me cough and sneeze but thankfully nothing else.


Yeah it makes me drool real bad as does DIW.....wait wait most good would makes me drool!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

